# Today on RO



## Becca (Apr 8, 2009)

[align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align] [align=center]:upsidedown:[/align] [align=center]*By yours truly â Beccccaaaaa!*[/align] [align=center]*:sunshine:*[/align] [align=center]*Wednesday, 08 April 2009*[/align]* 
* [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*JimD has made it to  8000 posts!  WOW! Congratulations!*[/align] [align=center]*:shock2:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:balloons:*[/align] [align=center]*Today we have 5 birthdays on RO *[/align] [align=center]*thumperflower*[/align] [align=center]*lalena2148*[/align] [align=center]*pam111*[/align] [align=center]*val*[/align] [align=center]*Spice*[/align] [align=center]*arty:*[/align] [align=center]*Have a super day guys â Happy birthday *[/align] [align=center]*:birthday*[/align] [align=center]*Remember to add your birthdays and special occasions to the  Calendar  guys!*[/align]* 
* [align=center]*:littlecake*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:welcome1*[/align] [align=center]*We have some new members joining us here on RO! Go welcome them:*[/align] [align=center]*rachimal, tori, bunnyluvv, Estuko and lauren *[/align] [align=center]**[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:cry4:*[/align] [align=center]* RIP Zelly-Boy *[/align] [align=center]*ray:*[/align] [align=center]* Binky free Bean *[/align] [align=center]*:hearts*[/align] [align=center]* Tai you will be missed *[/align] [align=center]*:rainbow:*[/align] [align=center]*Prayers for lost bunnies, binky free; *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Grumpybabies has lots of  bonding questions!  can you help and go answer them?*[/align] [align=center]*:duel*[/align] [align=center]*Happi Bun has made a gorgeous  dedication video for Dunkin!*[/align] [align=center]*:inlove:*[/align] [align=center]*Bunnyluvxx has shared some pictures of  her new bunnies!  CUTE!*[/align] [align=center]*:apollo:*[/align] [align=center]*RO Auction 3 is  up and running!  Go bid if you can and support the forum!*[/align] [align=center]*:twocents*[/align] [align=center]*Only 3 more days left to enter  the Easter photo contest!  Get those entries in guys! There have been some great ones so far!*[/align] [align=center]*:camera*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:bunnynurse:
*[/align] [align=center]*Poor Snix has gone into stasis  after being neutered*[/align] [align=center]*:anyone:*[/align] [align=center]*This thread may be old but new members who may have bunnies with Head tilt should definitely check out  Ringo and his Ongoing story of hope.*[/align]* ** ** * [align=center]*:heartbeat:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:anotherbun*[/align] [align=center]*Nightpoison has started a poll â  her bunny peed on her!*[/align] [align=center]*:brown-bunny*[/align] [align=center]*Tinysmom wants to go on a  pellet free diet  Do you have any advice?*[/align] [align=center]*:carrot*[/align] [align=center]*Mardigraskisses wants to know if moving to a new house  will affect litter training? *[/align] [align=center]*:litterempty:*[/align] [align=center]* Tractor Supply and expired feed *[/align] [align=center]*:eats:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:bunny5*[/align] [align=center]* Help save a bunny this week *[/align] [align=center]*MAKE MINE CHOCOLATE *[/align] [align=center]*:bunnysuit:*[/align] [align=center]* Hamilton, ON Canada *[/align] [align=center]*:cop:*[/align] [align=center]* Central Louisiana *[/align] [align=center]*et:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:rainbow:*[/align] [align=center]*These blogs have been posted in recently:*[/align] [align=center]* Ninchen Blog -2009 *[/align] [align=center]* Blue Sky Acres rabbitry *[/align] [align=center]* Bozâs rascally Rabbits of 2009 *[/align] [align=center]*:rainbow:*[/align] [align=center]*These blogs need to be updated pretty soon!!!*[/align] [align=center]* The Welsh Bunnies and family.x *[/align] [align=center]* Dianaâs Zoo 2009 *[/align] [align=center]* The Irish Bunnies Burrow *[/align] [align=center]*:rainbow:*[/align] [align=center]*Update those blogs guys!*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Bye Lola *[/align] [align=center]*ink iris:*[/align] [align=center]* Priscaâs doggie is here!!! *[/align] [align=center]*Welcoming Oscar Hamish Carlisle to the family!*[/align] [align=center]*:thumbup*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Unscramble this word:*[/align] [align=center]*kieinsb*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Who started the famous âWhat did you have for dinnerâ thread?*[/align] [align=center]*___________________*[/align] [align=center]*Have a great day guys â Thanks for reading *[/align][align=center]:jumpforjoy:
[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 8, 2009)

*Who started the famous âWhat did you have for dinnerâ thread?*





*Myloveables*


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 8, 2009)

Scramble: Binkies!


----------



## Becca (Apr 8, 2009)

Correct and Correct  Thanks for playing


----------

